# Bilder in PN (persönliche Nachricht)



## fleur (25. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, an alle Mods und Spezies,

Frage:  
Kann man auf dem Rechner gespeicherte Bilder *direkt* in eine PN einbinden/anhängen ?? (wie bei e-mails) -
Oder muß man die Bilder vorher in die eigene Galerie im Forum hochladen ?? -
Wegen Zeitersparnis und, um das Forum nicht zu sehr mit Bilderinflation zu belasten, würde ich ersteres bevorzugen. Wenn's geht, bitte um Anleitung.

Habe erfahren, daß man Bilder in der eigenen Galerie selbst *nicht löschen* kann, sondern nur überschreiben: wie geht das genau ???

  erstmal an alle und schönen Sonntag noch
Carin (diesmal nicht i.A. von fleur, dem pc-Technik Schnuppe ist)


----------



## Frank (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Bilder in PN (persönliche Nachricht)*

Hallo Carin,

in den PN ist es leider nicht möglich, direkt Bilder von deiner Festplatte hochzuladen.
Hier musst du den "Umweg" über dein Album machen.
Kann dir jetzt aber keinen genauen Grund nennen, aber schätze, das wird unser Techniker noch nachholen.  

Du kannst nicht selbst die Bilder löschen ...  

Wenn du das zu löschende Bild anklickst, dann hast du rechts oben zwei Möglichkeiten: Bild bewerten und Bild Tools.
Klick bitte mal auf Bild Tools und dort auf Bild bearbeiten.
In dem nächsten Fenster müsstes du das Bild jetzt eigentlich löschen können.

Falls es dennoch nicht funktionieren sollte, melde dich einfach nochmal, oder teile mir per PN mit, welches du gelöscht haben möchtest.


----------



## fleur (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Bilder in PN (persönliche Nachricht)*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carin,
> 
> Du kannst nicht selbst die Bilder löschen ...



Hallo Frank,

danke erstmal für die prompte Antwort  

hab' gleich mal einen "Kalauer" nach Deiner Anweisung gelöscht, klappt wie am Schnürchen, merci, merci

(( und ganz nebenbei: schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören; an den UW-HornkrautblattWasserpestigenÄhrenkräutern   bin ich noch dran ))

Schau mal den Beitrag von Dodi 16.11.07 18:33 Nr.7 in der Anfrage von Jochem vom 15.11.07 16:08
Dort steht, man könne Galeriebilder nicht selbst löschen.

((Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden, Du weißt ja, daß ich ein bisserl deppert bin, Schulabschluß und so. Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: das war jetzt *nur* Spaß !!!  

schönen Wochenanfang und so
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der von Technik keine Ahnung hat)


----------



## Frank (26. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Bilder in PN (persönliche Nachricht)*

Hi Carin,

also funktioniert es jetzt mit dem löschen der Bilder, ja?
Ich habs gerade auch nochmal getestet und keine Probleme gehabt.  

Vllt. hat unser Techniker nach dem Beitrag was an den Rechten zum löschen geändert ...  kann ich so nich sagen.

 Du bist immer noch mit den Unterwasserpestigen Hornkrautähren beschäftigt? 
Das Thema ist doch aber schon längst abgehakt ...


----------

